# Diving joke - very offensive.



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

THIS JOKE COULD OFFEND. IF YOU ARE EASILY OFFENDED YOU SHOULD NOT READ IT. 






Paddy and Mick are out of work and decide that they want to be divers. They head off to Aberdeen and down to the docks. They see divers training and shouts to them. 

Paddy: Any jobs as divers mate? 

Diver: Don't know mate you'll need to see the boss. 

The divers dive while Paddy and Mick look on. They wait for ten minutes. Paddy says to Mick.

Paddy: I'm going down there. This is a piece of cake this diving. 

Paddy dives in the water. Mick waits and waits and waits. Twenty minutes has gone by with no sign of Paddy. 

Mick (to himself): I'm off. He must have got that job.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Will have to get Andy to explain this. 

Not laughing,
Not understanding
Not offended.    

Mandy


----------



## kc10 (Jan 28, 2010)

Do you get it now?


----------

